# Ecuaciones de electronica para un simulador



## dharma (Nov 26, 2007)

hola, soy estudiante de ing mecatronica 2do semestre.

para este semestre, mi proyecto en programacion es hacer un simulador de circuitos electronicos en c++.
sé lo suficiente de c como para hacer este programa, pero necesito una ayuda.

tengo un circuito en serie, 
Voltaje=12
Resistencia=100 ohm
LED= 2v de 10mA

Qué ecuacion me puede decir cual es el voltaje de la resistencia y del LED ? mi guía es isis proteus, pero no he podido obtener una ecuacion que me satisfaga mi necesidad.

Ademas, alguien me puede dar una pagina para encontrar todo tipo de ecuaciones sobre electrónica? antes entraba a ecuaciones.votos.cl pero al parecer ya no sirve.

Cualquier ayuda me sirve, gracias


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 26, 2007)

En principio todo se resume a Ohm y si aplicacion a la potencia,
V=I*R
y P=V*I
de alli salen todos esos calculos.


----------



## dharma (Nov 26, 2007)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> En principio todo se resume a Ohm y si aplicacion a la potencia,
> V=I*R
> y P=V*I
> de alli salen todos esos calculos.



si, ya lo intentè, pero el voltaje tiene que ser, en este caso

Resistencia: 9.70 v

LED: 2.29 v

esos resultados los vota ISIS, pero no entiendo que calculo hace...

mi proyecto hasta ahora lleva le calculo del voltaje de n resistencias de cuaquier valor.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 27, 2007)

Para empezar, el LED en realidad es un diodo. Y el diodo tiene un voltaje de polarización directa, es decir, necesita un voltaje para que permita conducción eléctrica. Si le aplicas suficiente corriente y la vas aumentando, el diodo conducirá más cada vez y su voltaje de conducción en directa se incrementará un poco con una mayor circulación de corriente.

EL LED tiene un voltaje de polarización directa de aproximadamente 2 volts, dependiendo del material, el color, etc. Si le haces conducir menos corriente, el voltaje de directa será un poco menor y si le haces conducir más corriente, el voltaje de directa será incrementado también en un poco.

Así que si le aplicas el voltaje de 12 V y con una resistencia en serie de 100 ohms, en realidad está conduciendo mucho más que 10 mA.


Haciendo un cálculo del circuito de acuerdo a los resultados que te da ISIS:

V=Voltaje de la fuente
R=Resistencia
I = Corriente
VL=Voltaje del LED.

Entonces la ecuación de voltajes es:

V= RI + VL   ......... (1), 

es decir V=100 I + 2.29   

Y despejando I de (1) tenemos: I=(V-VL)/R

Esto da una corriente de :   I= (12 - 2.29)/100 = 97.1 mA

Esto es mucha corriente para el LED que estás usando, pues dices que es de 10 mA.

Ese análisis es utilizando los resultados que dices de ISIS.

------------------------------------------------------

Ahora que si lo que quieres es utilizar las ecuaciones para predecir sin saber antes los voltajes:

La manera práctica de hacer el cálculo es ver el voltaje nominal del LED, de acuerdo al fabricante.  Pero hay que aclarar que su voltaje de directa dependerá de la corriente que se le aplique. Y como te digo arriba, variará un poco ese voltaje según la corriente que se le haga circular.

Entonces supongamos que es de 2 V.

Así que tendremos:

V=IR+VL

Entonces  V (resistencia) = IR = V - VL = 12 - 2 = 10 Volts.

Como ves, son valores aproximados pero prácticamente iguales a los que te da el ISIS.

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Ahora que si quisieras poder predecir los valores exactos, tendrías que manejar la ecuación exponencial del diodo en conducción para que grafiques y obtengas el valor de directa del LED a diversas corrientes.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pero si estás haciendo tu propio simulador, bien le puedes programar un voltaje de directa al LED de 2.3 volts y así te resultará más parecido al ISIS.

V=IR+VL =>  V (resistencia)= IR =V - VL = 12 - 2.3 = 9.7 V



Bueno, dijiste que cualquier ayuda sirve y espero que ésta al menos sirva como ayuda para el análisis.


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 27, 2007)

dharma dijo:
			
		

> Resistencia: 9.70 v
> 
> LED: 2.29 v
> 
> ...


.

El calculo para la resistencia y el led, en realidad lleva al calculo de la resistencia necesaria en la serie.

Vtotal = Vled + V resistencias.

Vresistencias=10V (si tu led trabaja a 2 V)

Itotal = Iresistencias = I led = 10mA

Vresistencias= Iresistencias * R resistencias.

Rresistencias=1000 Ohm.

si pones ams o menos resistencia, la corriente ya no sera la que tu quieras.

Si le pones 100 Ohm ---> I=0,1 A -----> Te quedas sin led...

Saludos.


----------



## dharma (Nov 27, 2007)

Muchas gracias a los dos !

ahora, para continuar con este proyecto, espero cualquier ayuda y cualquier sugerencia.

pa`los que son de colombia, estudio mecatronica en la unal.

Saludos !


----------

